# Good luck for tomorrow Turi



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi, you're about to choose your puppy - it is quite a momentous occasion! We have all shared your journey so far with your research, spreadsheets and changing of mind   - but now you're here . Can't wait to see your final choice and name! Good luck and have fun xxx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Ooooh, how exciting! Enjoy Turi, cant wait to "meet" your baby.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

That is SO exciting! Can't wait!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh thank you! How sweet! I went to bed 45 minutes ago and can't sleep so have given up and come back on here... 

It's my Mum's birthday tomorrow (and she's been very understanding about us going to choose the puppy) so I may not be able to post pictures tomorrow but will do my very best!

Eeeeeeek, so excited!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hope it goes well and have fun! What an exciting moment!  xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Have fun and i can't wait to hear all about it. I can still remember clearly going to see Betty for the first time and she was so little she was asleep on the palm of my hand.

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh how adorable...!

I'm slightly nervous that none of the puppies will like me... 

And if they do then we've 24 days to wait to get her home. Not sure how I'll cope lol!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Oh how adorable...!
> 
> I'm slightly nervous that none of the puppies will like me...
> 
> And if they do then we've 24 days to wait to get her home. Not sure how I'll cope lol!


It will fly by. I remember thinking 4 weeks was ages but then in no time at all i had my little fluffy puppy at home and the hard work began.

And of course the pups will like you!! As long as you will cuddle and play with them, they'll love you!!

And just think how long you've been on here already, i bet thats flown by, so the next few weeks will. And you can just keep looking at pics on here til you are postings pics of your own puppy at home.

xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Turi, the perfect puppy will pick you! Have fun finding your baby.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Have a fab puppy choosing Turi. You are actually going to get a poo cuddle from your very own puppy.............enjpy!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Whoop it's today Turi!!! Enjoy!! x


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Turi, 

I hope you have a fantastic day and of course the puppies will like you!!  

You must be sooooo excited to actually meet the puppy you've been planning for so long. I'm curious to know what percentage of your feelings this morning are nerves and what part excitement?  I hope on the day I'm more excited than nervous!

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

We're driving back so I'm on my blackberry. We've made our choice and are SO excited!!! We went for the paler girl in the end. She just wouldn't leave us alone and was so much fun. 

Now we just have to choose a name... 

Will upload some pictures when we get home. 

Thank you for all your support!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Fantastic news Turi!

Looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi .. yippy .. you went for the paler girl .. but you should know by now that really isn't good enough for us cockapoo crazy guys and gals ... we want the full announcement with LOADS of pic when you get home   

Seriously .. thrilled for you, Marcus and no name


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

So glad you managed to choose although it sounds as if she chose you. She sounds like a lovely fun loving puppy.
Andrea x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

OOh - now you can go shopping for your baby !! :congrats::baby:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope having seen your puppy now makes it feel more real.

Can't wait to see the pics of your girl.

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We're literally over the moon! We both looked at her and just knew. However the names we had thought of just aren't right... back to the drawing board!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

It feels so much more real when you've met and chosen your puppy doesn't it.

So we need to give you more name suggestions now do we???

xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hurray! So pleased for you! How lovely that she chose you, that is sooo sweet! Can't wait to see the photos later.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yay! Feels like you've been waiting forever & now your pup is chosen! I'm so excited for you  Please post lots of pictures! & what kind of names are you thinking for her then? Lots of details please  xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Turi - sounds like you've had a lovely day! Like everyone else - looking forward to your pics - but do enjoy your Mum's birthday too! I wouldn't rush into a name - next time I think I will take a week to get to know my pup first, unless a very obvious name springs to mind. Looking forward to meeting your pup on the 25th March! - we're definitely hoping to come and how could I resist meeting so many poos!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello again!

Back home but will have to be quick as we're off to do Mummy Birthday things. 

I've one photo with me which was taken on my phone and will try to download more soon, I promise! You will LOVE the videos - there's one of her licking my face (I clearly taste lovely )

In terms of names we both like Amber and Lyra... any suggestions warmly welcomed . We'll have to decide on a name before we bring her home because our breeder will put her name on the Microchip...? 

Have a lovely warm glow of excitment and am now on the countdown to the 28th


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah Turi, she's beautiful. Pale but a little red head too. I'm partial to a red head, half my family are red heads.

So excited for you. :jumping:


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

She is gorgeous! My daughter suggested Lucy? I was thinking Carrie.

Jane


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

She's beautiful and I think Amber suits her best. It's been a long time coming for you so I'm sooo pleased that you feel happy with your choice and the end is so nearly in sight!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwwww so cute! Have a lovely evening!!

x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG Turi she's gorgeous! I like Amber for her 
Although have to say I like the name Lucy, it's my sisters name 
x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi really pleased you have your puppy at last! Names are a real personal choice only issue with Lyra could become Lycra !!!. Anything with a 'rise' at the end of the name will be good. I have no idea why Hattie is called what she is name camed out of knowhere!. Spend a weekend trying short femail names Cari, Polly, Tilly,Dotty,(Hattie no copyright!)
Masie, anyway have a fab day and puppy will be home soon.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Names are so difficult!.....I think we need to see the video first! I love names that relate to colouring so Amber would suit!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi, she is so adorable :love-eyes: I think Lucy suits her but Amber is also a lovely name too. Give it some time and it will come, I think it definitely helps to say the names out loud lots of times.


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

:congrats:
Congratulations Turi!
Really pleased for you. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh she is perfect  

Melting JoJo's heart .. I love her ... Like both names .. oh I must have another look at the pic xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous little girl - love her colouring and also both Amber and Lucy for names though if she is anything like Beau you may as well just name her Velcro  x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Turi...she is beautiful,the time will fly by,and she will be home.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Turi she is gorgeous You must be so excited the countdown to bringing her home begins:jumping:


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh Turi she is gorgeous!! The time will fly by, before you know it she will be snuggled up on your knee at home!! xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Turi she is stunning, you'll be wishing the days away now 
I love both names too.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. Here are some more pictures... having some difficulties with the videos though 

Enjoy!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos Turi, what a sweet puppy! Especially like the one of you cradling her like a baby .... ahhhhh! How exciting for you.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah I love that last picture, so cute! Happy Days


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Aaaaw! Love the pictures Turi. She is really gorgeous, you must be so excited! Both names are great.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. Here are some more pictures... having some difficulties with the videos though
> 
> Enjoy!


Love your beautiful little girl Turi, not long now still you can bring her home.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

YAY! You have chosen her! Just caught up with the thread. Congratulations Turi! She is a lucky little pup. Now for the wait - you'll find you will stare at the pics of her - well i did with Nacho before I could take him home! - Tom called me a crazed loony. Hope it goes quickly for you! xxxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you! To be honest Marcus has been as bad as me, boring everyone with the videos we took! 

Eeeeeek, can't wait!!!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

What a little beauty! 
Congratulations Turi. Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos.
She looks a bit like our little Miss Bonnie. It is so lovely to have a cockapoo in the house!
x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO cute!!!! awww adorable!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sequin said:


> What a little beauty!
> Congratulations Turi. Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos.
> She looks a bit like our little Miss Bonnie. It is so lovely to have a cockapoo in the house!
> x


Thank you! Have you any recent pictures - we're trying to work out what she'll look like


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been waitng for 2 days for you to do a post about your choice! lol. Guess I should have checked to see that you updated this thread! I've been thinking you're so mean for making us wait! kidding.

She is gorgeous! Youcan tell how much you love her in the pictures you posted. Can't wait to hear the name you choose!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Turi she is absolutely gorgeous and a lovely colour too,cant wait to see pics of her as she grows xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

jaimebpa1 said:


> I've been waitng for 2 days for you to do a post about your choice! lol. Guess I should have checked to see that you updated this thread! I've been thinking you're so mean for making us wait! kidding.
> 
> She is gorgeous! Youcan tell how much you love her in the pictures you posted. Can't wait to hear the name you choose!


Oh bless! Yes I am a real meany lol! 

In terms of names we’re thinking Saffron, Saffy for short… and yes, we really do love her already! :love-eyes:


----------



## Janmoj (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Turi
I am new to this site and am not sure how to search for your previous threads ! Congrats on your new puppy. She is gorgeous. Can I ask what breeder you got her from and what cross she is. I do not live that far from you and so even though I don't yet have a cockapoo I will try to get to the meet at bushy park. Hopefully I might get some good recommendations of breeders there.
Jacintha


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi again Jacintha! 

If you click on any user's name on the top left of their post you'll be taken to their individual page. If you click on 'statistics' you can look at all posts by that user or all threads started by that user. Hope that helps! 

Our puppy is a English Cockapoo from working lines crossed with a Miniature Poodle. 

There are three main Cockapoo ‘types’:

*English (show type) x Miniature Poodle*
Do a search for Laura (L) Izzy – she has two Cockapoos from English show lines called Izzy and Poppy
Or search for JoJo. Her Honey is from English show type. 
Wellerfeller (Karen’s) Weller is a gorgeous black show type. 

*English (working type) x Miniature Poodle*
Do a search for Cockapoodledoo – Karen has two Cockapoos from working lines, Rufus and Basil.
JoJo (above) also has a Cockapoo called Picnic from English working lines. 

*American x Miniature Poodle. *
Do a search for Jedicrazy. Claire has an American cross (miniature I think?) called Obi. 

In theory any of the Cockers can also be bred with a toy Poodle for smaller offspring. 

We decided to go with a working type because we’re an active couple and I’m a bit of a hyper character myself and Cockapoos from working lines _can _be described as ‘wired’ though this is no hard and fast rule. You should know though that because they’re a cross-breed you’ll never be certain of the outcome – looks, energy levels and so on. I'd make my decision on the 'look' I liked the best and then choose the parents accordingly - i.e. parents with good temperaments = puppies with good temperaments. 

In terms of breeders, you're looking for PRA-clear sire (as a minimum of health testing) and well-socialised puppies. You could either go for a commercial breeder who has several litters a year or a hobby breeder who is having a litter with their pet. The breeders that I know of that ‘do’ the American cross are: 

*Debbiesdoodles – Debbie – Surrey – 07974 711 970 – no website*
Debbie doesn’t allow visitors before the puppies are born because she said that otherwise she wasn’t able to have her weekends to herself. Her puppies are raised inside and she’s what you’d call a ‘hobby breeder’ in that her mummy and daddy dogs are pets first and foremost and she has less than five litters a year. 

*Jacqui Figguies – Somerset – 01963 359 240 – no website*
Jacqui had a litter recently… not sure if there will be any left – worth a call. 

*Anzil Cockapoos – Anthony – Liverpool 0 07871 907 532 - http://anzilcockapoo.com/default.aspx *
A lot of Anthony’s pups are on the forum. I think he breeds with Miniature Poodles so they may be slightly larger than you’re after. He’s a commercial breeder but as far as I’m aware the pups are raised inside. 

*Syml – Sylvia – Lincolnshire – 07974 225 495 - http://www.pinetreecockapoo.co.uk/ *
Have some available puppies on the website at the moment… A lot of Sylvia’s pups are on the forum too. She is a commercial breeder and her pups are raised outside but are well-socialised from what I gather. 

*Topmac Cockapoos – Essex – no phone number. Have to fill out form on website www.topmaccockapoos.webeden.co.uk *
I know of one of Topmac’s puppies. I contacted them but they never got back to me… I think because I work full-time. 

*Jandaz Cockapoos – Janice – Cardiganshire – 07966 302 043 - www.jandazcockapoos.co.uk/ *
A lot of Janice’s pups are on the forum. She produces lovely reds. 

*Essex Cockapoos – Donna – no phone number. Have to fill out form on website - http://essexcockapoos.co.uk/6.html *
Donna and I had emails back and forth – she wouldn’t consider me as I work full-time. She runs another forum which you can see via her website.

We’re getting our puppy from Broadreach Dogs which is based in Cambridgeshire. http://www.broadreachdogs.co.uk/ I could recommend Anne enough. We were there for hours, we met all her dogs, her health testing is thorough and her puppies are raised inside which is what we wanted. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Turi

I love the name Saffron! - more original - and I think it suits you to choose a cool and original name! Love the last pic - Biscuit still curls his paws like that when I cradle him like a baby! She looks very pretty and looking forward to further pics!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Jane... it's the only name we've decided on! Marcus liked Amber but I mentioned it at work and one of my colleagues said an old friend called Amber had become a stripper so that put me off. And I liked Tilda too but Marcus said it was a rice brand! :laugh:

Her little curled paws make me want to weep with happiness if I'm honest. I'm SO soppy!!! I'm so pleased Biscuit still does it, it's heart-warming!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah absolutely gorgeous I feel so excited for you. It brings back memories of just having a photo to look at and counting down the days and not quite believing that you are going to be the owner of this gorgeous little bundle. 

I remember scrutinizing every little mark on Wynny's face in the picture to find she had altered considerably when we picked her up. 

Time will drag but once you get her home you will feel like you have had her forever 

So excited for you, I can almost feel it myself 

Liking Amber by the way, but how about Dolly, she looks like a little dolly


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Donna - the whole puppy searching experience has been made all the more enjoyable because I've shared it on here . 

Dolly is a gorgeous name but Marcus says it's not manly enough. Can't predict this man, last week he suggested Fiona?! 

How is lovely Whynny?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Dolly is one of my fave names and would be top of my list if i ever had another. I also love the name Nellie.

Fiona?? Doesn't sound very dog like!!!

x


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Turi
She is a little beauty. My heart melted at the other puppy by your side too. Saffron is a lovely name, and Saffy too. Not long to wait now.
Andrea x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, have got to the bottom of Marcus' aversion to 'Dolly'. He said she was the first animal to be cloned - in the form of a sheep. So random! 

Andrea, I loved all of them. And there was a little of F1b Miniature Labradoodles too - 9 of them! - I'd have happily taken them all home


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Ok, have got to the bottom of Marcus' aversion to 'Dolly'. He said she was the first animal to be cloned - in the form of a sheep. So random!
> 
> Andrea, I loved all of them. And there was a little of F1b Miniature Labradoodles too - 9 of them! - I'd have happily taken them all home


Lol i forgot about Dolly the sheep!! I love the idea of Dolly Doodle!!!


----------



## Janmoj (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Turi
Just wrote a long note to you but can't send to you as I have not sent 10 posts yet.
So I am hoping to do 7 short posts to you now so I don't have to type the message in again !!!
J x


----------



## Janmoj (Feb 6, 2012)

I wrote it in PM you see


----------



## Janmoj (Feb 6, 2012)

It didn't tell me tiull I was finished that I couldn't send it and now it won't let me back into it so I can cut and paste it in here !


----------



## Janmoj (Feb 6, 2012)

This is no. 7 so nearly there


----------



## Janmoj (Feb 6, 2012)

It probably would have been quicker to retype it !!!


----------



## Janmoj (Feb 6, 2012)

It may still not let me see it !!!


----------



## Janmoj (Feb 6, 2012)

Hurray 10th post !!! Off to see if I can see my PM now !


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jacintha that really made me laugh! I look forward to your PM!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Turi, just caught up with this thread - I love the pictures of you with little Saffi.
I think that that is the only down side to me getting Dexter so quickly - we only ever saw him from 8 weeks & missed out on early cuddles. We do have photos which the breeder sent us. The funny thing is that the photo of him with his brothers & mum is really cute but they were all so identical I can't tell which is him !!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I can see your point but the bonus of choosing your puppy closer to the eight-week mark is that you’ll have a better idea of their character. And also, you have to be decisive… which as many people on here have pointed out (not mentioning any names JoJo/Claire/Karen!!! ) is not one of my fortes! 

In the lead-up to meeting Saffi I requested a picture of her from our breeder each week. Poor Anne, she’s been very good at dealing with my demands ! I never had any doubts that I wanted a Cockapoo but I’d say that the older they get and the more distinguished their features, the more gorgeous they are. Dexter is beautiful with stunning colouring and such a sweet little face but had you received pictures of him going through ‘the uglies’  you might have felt a bit more apprehensive about meeting him. 

I must admit I was feeling a bit apprehensive about having chosen a puppy so young but then Anne texted me this morning and said she’s a healthy, happy and affectionate little girl but doesn’t seem ‘wired’ like some puppies can. The perfect combination if you ask me! Eeeeeek, can’t believe in two weeks we’ll have her home! :jumping:


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not normally decisive either ....don't know what came over me  !

I feel like I'm going through a 'nesting' period similar to before the boys were born ! Today I am washing all the towels & blankets for him - they were all clean but hey-ho


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooooo, Dexter is so lucky to be going to such a good Mummy!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats Turi shes a sweetheart - makes me want to go puppy hunting again x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you... I said to Marcus the other night, 'when we get our next Cockapoo I think we should plan it for summer when the weather's nicer'. He didn't even bat an eyelid  :jumping:


----------

